

Ask HN: Current status of .ly domains? - jason_slack

A while back (maybe 1 year) there was talk of .ly domain name being unsafe and also that domains were being deleted if geared towards an adult industry topic.<p>Is this true? What is the current status?<p>I was thinking of using LibyanSpider for registration. I saw others here have used it.
======
ig1
As with any country-specific domain you should ensure that your website
complies with the TLD's terms and conditions.

On that basis it would probably be a bad idea to try and run an adult site
with an .ly domain.

